# Ideas for game camera batteries



## jakedesnake048 (Feb 5, 2009)

Anyone have their game camera (i have a cuddeback ir) hooked up to a car battery or solar panel? 

ideas / directions on how to do this? thanks


----------



## tat2 (Apr 2, 2010)

go get a wheelchair battery, 6 volt if I remember correctly for what the game cameras use. you'll need a soder gun to attach at least 1 wire to the game camera the other you can use an aligator clip.
put it in some kind of weatherproof box & use a plastic tube to have the wires going from the box to the game camera...so an animal doesnt chew on the wire.

I had around 3000 pics (1 charge) taken during the dead of MN winter (jan) with temps of -30F, the flash didnt work cuz too cold but the camera still took pics.


----------



## judger101 (Jan 11, 2009)

well you need to figure out what voltage your camera operates off of. im guessing 6 volts, but you need to check with a multimeter or check your packaging. next you need to find a place to solder power wires to your cameras positive and negative contacts. run these wires out of your case, making sure to seal the area where the wires leave the case. you can then use an sla 6v (if your cameras is 6v) and yes you can also hook up solar panels up to this, but make sure whatever panel you get doesnt overcharge (i doubt it would, as smaller solar panels do not give out too much charge).


----------



## jakedesnake048 (Feb 5, 2009)

Ok i did this last night - but used a 6v lantern battery for starters just to make sure it worked. i'm gonna get a golf cart battery that i have after this one dies. 

my question is, a lot of people are saying that you need to solder the wires? i have a set of wires with alligator clips on both ends. i just hooked them up to the positive on the one side and negative on teh other side and it works....is there really any need to solder then? is this going to damage anything or make the camera not get enough juice???

I dont know much about electric, but know how to use multimeter etc which i checked before I did. 

I also put the battery in a plastic coffee container with a handle so i can strap it to the tree right under the camera and then made sure i gasket sealed all the holes etc. up real good.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

If you can use the clips then use them. Most guys solder them cause the positive connection on most items is a flat plate that you can't get a clip on. The negative side is the spring and if ya can't figure how to put a clip on that you have bigger problems.


----------



## jakedesnake048 (Feb 5, 2009)

ok good thanks for the help. just figured i'd double check. here are some pics for anyone else if it would help you (oh and i figured i better put a disclaimer on here i forgot to edit out my msg on the top of the container...it's my theft deterrence joke - it is in no way shape or form a explosive device...i dont want the atf knocking on my door lol)


cuddeback capture IR

alligator clips from autozone
some wire
conduit
gasket maker
6v lantern battery from wally world
and a coffee can 

about 8 bucks total


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Solar panel here.....in the long run much cheaper than batteries.


----------



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

I had solar charger on my game feeder & it works forever......


----------



## Old Crow (Oct 13, 2008)

With a dc to dc converter you can reduce a 12v auto/cycle battery to the required voltage

http://www.powerstream.com/dc6.htm
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200153124_200153124&issearch=26170
http://www.siliconsolar.com/12v-solar-battery-charger-7w-p-16280.html
http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/we...ALUE3-_-VALUE4&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=2050099

80 + bucks could get you unlimited .... seems like a lot but for us D cell buying Trail cam guys that adds up quick


----------



## desertbull (Jul 26, 2006)

Bought two SLA batteries off EBAY for $15. Charged them overnight with my trolling motor battery charger. Hooked one up to each of my Moultie's and the charge lasted all summer. Over 1500 pics each the camera still says 80% for battery life.


----------



## ldoyle (Jun 9, 2010)

Rembrant1 , 
A very nice , clean setup . Care to share any info on the build ?


----------



## kevman (Apr 14, 2008)

For water proofing use a military surplus ammo box.


----------



## apke95 (Jul 31, 2010)

I got a moultree camera that takes six d batteries how can i hook mine up to it.


----------



## bowcrazy05 (May 26, 2010)

Was wondering if you can hook up a solar panel to a cuddeback capture. The battery life is ok, but i wouldn't mind getting a little more.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

I can't tell you where I saw this, and I can't find it in my bookmarks, but I saw a Cudde hooked up to a gel-cell battery and a solar panel. The poster had cut pieces of PVC the correct length, put copper caps on the ends, with wires in the appropriate places. These replaced the batteries in the camera, and they had it wired to the external battery and panel. I would like to do it, but need to find the post first, to be sure I get it right.


----------



## emtrchr (Apr 17, 2007)

This is what i made. Used a 6volt electric fence battery from hardware store. Also have a quick disconnect for charging.


----------



## Stormforce (Jul 28, 2009)

I've got a wildview 1.3mp trailcam, and it's rigged for 12 volt, it has an external power socket in the bottom of it, so it was just a matter of getting the right sized jack from radioshack, buying a SLA battery and an weatherproof enclosure (electrical junction box) and a manual override switch and wiring it all up. 

The wildview seems to drain the c size batteries when it's switched off, as I'd put new batteries in it, store it for a week or two, then get it out to use it and they'd be flat. So that was my reason to go with an external power source. I looked into a solar panel, but considering how long the SLA batteries last, I thought it was an overkill. I intially bought the new SLA for $20 at a rural auto-electrians and charged the SLA overnight (10 - 12 hours) and have used it occasionally every since and that was over a year ago, and it's still showing fully charged on my ampmeter.


----------



## jakedesnake048 (Feb 5, 2009)

Finally got around to doing this up the right way...hahaah only took a year. I just bought a solar trickle charger and SLA battery. Made a box and a mount for it all. Going to hose clamp it onto a T post and then make some rod on the bottom that you can jump on (like a shovel) to get it into the ground. Portable and secure.

Also make sure everything has cover on the wires, di-electric grease, and the like...


----------



## PaPaBob (Aug 5, 2006)

I build trailcameras and rig these type setups all the time. They work really well. But, you have to keep in mind that with a solar panel it should be charging an exhisting battery source that is wored into your camera. If you use good rechargeables in your camera then a solar panel wired into the camera in Parallel(pos to pos and neg to neg) will keep the rechargeables topped off during the day and then at night the unit will work off the stored charge. don't expect the solar panel to work at night if you don't use either rechargeables in the camera or an SLA battery externally. Also, you have to install a Rectifying Diode in the pos lead so that at night the current does not run in reverse out of the batteries and back to the solar panel. This blocking diode only allows current to run in one direction and that is into your battery system. 

If you are using rechargeables in your camera unit then your solar panel should be slightly greater than the combined voltage of the batteries. . . see below.

BATTERY-CHARGING TIPS

For battery charging, the voltage of your solar panel MUST be higher than the voltage of the battery that you want to charge. We recommend using the following guidelines: 
at least 2.0 volts to charge one 1.2 volt battery 
at least 3.6 volts to charge two 1.2 volt batteries wired in series 
at least 4.8 volts to charge three 1.2 volt batteries wired in series 
at least 6.0 volts to charge four 1.2 volt batteries wired in series.

Here' are some links to get the items you would need for any or all of the setups discussed above. 

*2-wire Waterproof Plug:* http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/CON-320/2-CONDUCTOR-WATERPROOF-CONNECTORS-18-AWG//1.html
*Solar Panels:* http://store.sundancesolar.com/smalsolpanfo.html
*Rectifier Diode:* http://store.sundancesolar.com/recdiod1n.html

I have built many systems that only require 2 AA's in the camera so I put in a pair of AA rechargeables(1.2v each) and use a 3.6 volt film solar panel with the rectifying diode. These systems run non-stop from May thru Nov and the only maintenance is swapping out the cards. No need for the larger SLA.

*Example of setup: *










In the Cuddeback's described above you could put good rechargeables in the unit and then wire in the appropriatly sized solar panel and diode and the unit would be self-maintained. 

Good luck.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Oct 9, 2009)

jakedesnake048 said:


> ok good thanks for the help. just figured i'd double check. here are some pics for anyone else if it would help you (oh and i figured i better put a disclaimer on here i forgot to edit out my msg on the top of the container...it's my theft deterrence joke - it is in no way shape or form a explosive device...i dont want the atf knocking on my door lol)
> 
> 
> cuddeback capture IR
> ...


I love the bomb warning lol


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

i just ordered the new primos steroid 6v battery packs, and several solar panels. i was going to make some, but by the time i figured up the cost of everything that
i needed i was not going to to save any money. you can get the battery pack kit for around $25 to $30 (it comes with : rechargable 6v battery, conection cords, waterproof bag, tree strap, and charger ). primos also makes a solar panel that comes with cord, and is outdoor ready for less than $20. it is hard to beat that, price wise.


----------



## DBonner (Jun 26, 2011)

I too am sick of buying batteries all year and am going to go with the external battery as well. However, I have no idea to know whether my cameras operate on 6 or 12 volts. Can ya'll assist me? I have a multimeter but have no idea wher to touch the probes to figures this out and dont want to screw my cameras up. Is it possible to figure this out based on number and types of batteries the cameras take?

Also, what is an "SLA" battery?


----------



## DBonner (Jun 26, 2011)

disregard - just pulled my cameras from storage and they all are 12volt and all have external jacks. So now I have to worry about finding appropriate jacks for all four different kinds of cameras. Is radio "THE" place tp go for these? Hate to order a bunch online without knowing if they fit and have to jack with returning etc.

Is an "SLA" battery - sealed lead acid? Basically same kind of rechargeables we use in feeders.

One more question, in the event I cant find a jack to fit one or all - is the spring on the inside wher batteries go positive or negative?


----------



## PaPaBob (Aug 5, 2006)

Just count of the batteries in the case. Whether they are AA, C, or D's they are all 1.5v. Usually they are situated in series which means pos to neg all the way thru the group of batteries. This means that the number of batteries times 1.5v's tells you the voltage required. 4 - C's are 6V's. 8 C's are 12V's. 2 - AA's are 3V's. . . 

SLA is a Sealed Lead Acid battery and can be recharged with a wall charger that is rated for the correct voltage. Only use 12V chargers with 12V SLA's . . same with 6V chargers. An SLA that is rated at 12V's and listed as a 7Ah(amp hour) battery will take 14 hrs of charging when hooked up to a 12V charger unit that puts out 500 mAh's( .5Ah). Just divide the rating of the charger into the size of the SLA.

The NEG is the spring where the POS is the metal contact. Just put a set of batteries in and the end of the battery that has the round button end is POS. The flag end of the battery is contacting the NEG. 

You should be able to find appropriate jacks at Radio shack. Just take your unit in there and they can help you. Usually they are 2 contact jacks. Meaning they will have 2 wires and the actual jack has two sections divided by a rubber contact. One wire will be connected to the tip section and one wire to the bottom section. Usually the Tip is the POS. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## HammyAbeer (Jul 15, 2008)

I do this with with that cheap wildgame S1.3. I use and external 6V sla with a 6 volt solar charger. I have never had to replace the battery or charge it externally and its been in use for over a year. I would imagine this setup on a better 6 volt flash camera would be awesome. Not sure of the voltage of the capture, but that would be a great setup as it doesnt drain batteries as bad as the wildgame cheapos.


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

There was an article on chasingame.com some time ago using rechargeable 6 volt 14 aHr batteres on a Bushnell cam because it was a battery hog. Basically they took a wooden dowel the length of a D-cell battery, screwed a lug terminal to the top for a alligater clamp to attach to, countersunk the bottom so the lower battery spring would sit in it, and then used another alligator clip for the negative spring side. I alternated two 6 volt batteries on mine and ran it for a couple of years until the cam died.

I have a Moultrie I-50 now with a Moultrie Power Panel now. But I would think it would be the same principal but it might take a 12 volt battery to replace 6 D-cells. And 6 D-cells start out a bit over 9.6 volts. My power panel puts out just over 12 volts. I don't know if my I-50 drops the voltage down or not, so I'm not sure if these cam have a "range" of battery voltage they can tolerate or not?


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Man, you all must live in wonderful theft free places. Didn't know those still existed. Or have enough money that you just go "Oh well" and keep replacing those nice setups when they vanish. 

I just got a camera and want to keep it looking as small and inconspicuous as possible. Will probably hot glue bark all over it to make it look more like a burl. There's some great ideas in these posts but boy do they ever make your camera stand out.


----------



## sjhauge (Dec 18, 2010)

PaPaBob said:


> Just count of the batteries in the case. Whether they are AA, C, or D's they are all 1.5v. Usually they are situated in series which means pos to neg all the way thru the group of batteries. This means that the number of batteries times 1.5v's tells you the voltage required. 4 - C's are 6V's. 8 C's are 12V's. 2 - AA's are 3V's. . .



*This is not always true.*

I have a wildgame x6c that has 8 aa batteries in it. It will run on one bank of 4 aa's. It is a 6 volt system as each set of 4 aa's are run parallell. 

PLEASE verify your voltage before hooking up an external power source or you may be turning your cam into a paperweight.


----------



## A-C/Khulan (Oct 8, 2012)

Rembrandt1 said:


> Solar panel here.....in the long run much cheaper than batteries.


May I ask you where did you find this solar pannel ? Do you use it with Bushnell camera trap? It looks very interesting for long term use in the field. Thank you very much in advance. Regards


----------



## f150ford (Apr 22, 2014)

could you please show how you wired this up which wire went to what and how to connect


----------



## f150ford (Apr 22, 2014)

can any one please show me how you wire up a wildgame camera to a solar panel and which wire goes to what and how to connect and could you show some pictures thanks


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

I have a 6v external that i use. I put it in a small lunch box. Will post a pic later tonight. I leave nearly dead double AA's in the cam so i don't lose my settings and plug in the external. It' lasts longer than i care to leave it out....14+ months.


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

Pics


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

My Setup
Scoutguard 560P
Covert MP6
Bushnell HD


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

These are 6v 13aH SLA batteries i'm using. All three cams have a factory external 6v port.


----------

